# travel advice sought for France



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

any seasoned France tourers able to help ?

We have just decided to go to France for 5 weeks, leaving in just over a week so research time short.
Planning to use Aires and France Passion (hope to get Aires book in supermarket and get new France Passion book sent to friends near Paris as not enough time to get it before we leave)
Crossing sorted, taking chunnel as we can stay with our elderly doggy and dont have to worry about weather, paid almost entirely by tesco vouchers !

Now.........having trouble deciding between heading straight for the south ( at a leisurely pace, avoiding tolls where suitable ) to get a better chance of good weather.......or.......Loire vinyards etc, on to La Rochelle ( friends ) then back through central France. 

I fancy the Ardeche, but wonder what the roads will be like for motorhome.
Big worry is easter holiday traffic and crowds ( and kids ! apologies to all the parents but not being one I like to avoid being surrounded by too many of the little blighters when I want to chill out )
Also weather, am I likely to encounter a lot of the wet stuff if I go through the massif central in April for example ?

So.............anyone have experience of travelling south or along the Loire at this time of year, weather ? traffic during school hols ?

If we go for the south can anyone suggest a good route, for a tootle of 3 or 4 days so as to take advantage of nice places on the way and not be behind wheel for too long. Any reccomendations for Aires or FP sites on a direct "ish" route south.

Would a 4 week circle via Paris, Loire, La Rochelle, across the south west to the med, along the coast to Marseille , then back up the Rhone valley.......for example......be madness ? 

All suggestions welcome, even if a completely different route to one mentioned.
thanks guys
Kathy


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

hettiehymer said:


> any seasoned France tourers able to help ?
> 
> Kathy


Not been at this time of year but been many times and also to the areas you mention. I wouldn't worry in the slightest about traffic/crowding/road sizes in France. The country is HUUUUUUUGE, with a lot more space for the people in it. 
Generally speaking the roads are bigger and of FAR better quality than ours and our own experience has shown that the French do not seem go go away "en masse" at Easter as we do, certainly not to places in the countryside such as the loire valley. Yes, they'll be there, but not "en masse", there'll be plent of sites and room. 
The BIG deal for the French is the summeer holiday where they DO go seriously "en masse" to the coast.
Like you, ffiona & I are non-parents and we are EXTREMELY nervous about other peoples kids near OUR van. WE do like to see kids playing on site ( my own opinion is that it is the best holiday you can possibly give a child), but not near OUR van. I wouldn't worry about the French kids, I'm probably gonna get hammered by this but the simple fact is, we've found them to be much quieter and much more respectfull of other people than British kids, the also don't seem to have the same fanatisism for thumping a football about. I am, of course, speaking GENERALLY here, there are always gonna be exceptions one way or the other.
Basically, enjoy France but if you like peace and quiet, stay away from the coast at Summer time.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just a suggestion but don't 'tootle'in 3 or 4 days to the south of France.

Perpignan is 700+ miles and if you are going for 5 weeks take more than 4 days to enable you to enjoy the holiday by doing some exploring on the way.

Use the route Rouen, Evreux, Chartres, Orleans and south to the Dordogne. The Dordogne will be quiet and you can get into the little towns easily to explore. The Dordogne is probably the densest area in France for aires.
If the weather isn't kind then keep going but don't plan more than a day or two ahead. Easter isn't a problem, you'll hardly notice it! The fact that many campsites don't bother to open until after Easter tells its own story.

We spent a good part of one April in the Camargue and had great weather. This is a good time to visit as the gnats aren't about.

There's just a pointer or two, I'm sure there'll be more.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although we don't go high season we do spend about 3 - 4 months in France over the warmer months. I really can't remember any French children on sites we go to, so they are quiet and well behaved! Unless you are very unlucky you will have no problems at all. 

I heartily endorse Autostratus's comments about taking your time. If you really want to see, appreciate and enjoy France as the French know it, spend overnights (preferably two) in the little villages and towns and soak up the atmosphere and hopefully the rays  

Take your time - remember you are on hols. and like us you have a long trip before you get to France unless you do Rosyth or Hull. Make lots of plans cos its fun, but don't stick to them if a road looks interesting and the weather good.

Just remembered - we went across the Ardeche area a couple of years ago and the MH coped better than we did. The road was fine, but lots of hairpin bends on mountains (well hills, but they felt like mountains) - it is quite possible but don't expect to do lots of miles and end up refreshed!

What ever you have a great time

Sue


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

we have been to France around Easter many times. And to my experience there will be no crowds at that time. However, keep in mind that many camp sites will not open before Easter. The aires should all be accessible, but on some the water or hookup might still be turned off, too. And _officially_ the France Passion scheme goes from Easter to Easter, so the 2007 FP card is, strictly speaking, not valid before Easter 2007. Nevertheless, the term "strictly speaking" is not very common in France, so I would not expect any problems here.

The Ardeche area is no problem with a motorhome, big tourist coaches also do it. You should however know the size of your van (in metric units!), and always expect the unexpected behind the next tight bend. :wink:

Regarding the route to La Rochelle: 
I would try to avoid the route via Paris. Better head for Rouen after leaving the Chunnel, maybe with a detour via Amiens, and then always southbound. Another slight detour might lead you through Bayeux. Not only is this town very pretty, you should also not miss the famous tapestry (the 1066 comic strip... :wink: ). Mont St Michel is also a must-see, and a bit further down St Malo as well. The tidal range there is absolutely astonishing. 
All these places boast with aires, so no problem to spend the night.

You see, I am also trying to make you spend more than 3-4 days on your way south. :wink:

But the best is, and that is in my eyes the essence of motorhoming: Don't make too many plans! Just start in your desired direction. And if you like it somewhere, then stay; if not, then move on. 8)

Best Regarsd,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll second all of the above. Potter. Don't plan too far ahead and don't worry about crowds. If the weather is wet or too cold then move off somewhere else.

One thing to watch for is closing times of food shops and garages. Some shops, even big supermarkets, close on Saturday lunchtime until Monday morning. That can include the garage unless you have the correct card for self-service. There is nothing quite so silent and deserted as a French town or village on Sunday- even boulangerie are closed. Petrol is usually available on the autoroutes 24/7 but that's no help if you're miles from one.

This is certainly true over Easter from our experience. Some parts of France have Easter Monday off too but not all. Check public holidays before you go. The French take them seriously and they shut up shop in a big way.

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> There is nothing quite so silent and deserted as a French town or village on Sunday- even boulangerie are closed.


Hi,

I disagree. :wink:

The smaller the village, and the boulangerie, the more likely it is that it is open on Sunday morning!

Worst day for "baguette et croissants" usually is Monday. Because then the boulangeries which were open on Sunday are closed. And the stuff you can buy in the supermarkets is usually not half as good.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Kathy,
you are one of many who ask this poser. My personal view is that you should take your time, visit markets, drink coffee in a sidewalk cafe and watch the poor bu**ers who are rushing to appointments. Our philosophy is to relax from the time we lock the garden gates - which entails - not driving after 4pm, not using motorways, staying an extra day if you feel like it, moving on immediately if you dont. 
No one can map out the ideal route for another because of our different tempraments and needs, so just do what you feel comfortable with. What will improve a stay in any foriegn country is any attempt to speak the local lingo no matter how badly you speak it, the locals will be a lot more forgiving and welcoming
Just enjoy the whole experience 
Noel


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*thanks for advice and more welcome*

Thanks all of you for your pointers.
Glad to hear that Easter isn't going to be too busy. I lived in France for 12 years and never went anywhere during school holidays or bank holidays as it was so notorious. In fact I saw very little of the country when I lived in Paris because I didn't drive but more importantly had perks with work that meant free hotel rooms around the world and air tickets with 90% reduction, so every holiday was spent travelling to places I wouldn't be able to afford otherwise.
So I am REALLY looking forward to seeing more of the country, especially the Aires which sound great. We never intended to do anything but take our time, it was just a question of do we tootle a little less on the way down so as to tootle a lot more once we got to sunnier climes. Originally this was going to be a 6 month trip starting in May or June, but a new job for me and a first grandchild for Ian coming up has made us change our plans radically.

I have looked at suggested routes and taken advice, going to tell friends in Paris we will not be coming to them and they will have to come to us ! if they can catch us ! So its roughly speaking......via Rouen down to the Loire, then down to La Rochelle, maybe a bit more of the west coast, back in and through the Dordogne, then either south to the med or across to the Ardeche, Provence, and back up.

We have invited ourselves to the French version of MHF (campingcar-infos.com) Rally at the end of April then we will have to force ourselves back into the tunnel.

So.......anyone got any recommendations for particular aires or France Passion sites on our route ? Routes nationales that are particularly picturesque, campings municipales within walking distance of a lovely village or great market, etc etc

Getting very excited now, we are leaving in 4 days as have a cookery weekend booked in the lakes and are getting Gaslow fitted on our way down. thanks again to all who gave us tips, any more very welcome.

happy travels
Kathy


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Evening hettiehymer

You realy must look in the Forums"Continental Touring" and Motorhome Trips.

If you are first timers see my post in Continetal Touring Info" on page 4
"Notes for first Timers to Europe"

When you have done all that research then come back with specific questions and I am sure folks on here will help.

HTH

Ken.......withWanderewgon3


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*reccomendations for Aires or France passion on our route*

Thanks for that wanderwagon3, I think you need to read my posts and you will see that my questions are specific enough, any more specific and I wouldn't need to ask the question. and yes of course I have been looking at all the info already on here.

Thanks to everyone else who offered help, here are my questions again for anyone who has been to areas on our route.
questions about easter hols and roads in the Ardeche answered, thanks Gillian and Boff.
Now our route is roughly.......down the Loire valley, across to La Rochelle and surrounding area, down through Dordogne, maybe across to the Ardeche, down to and along the Med, into Provence, and back up ( no route decided for return north so suggestions welcome)

So any personal reccomendations of Aires, France Passion sites, particularly nice villages or specially scenic routes nationales, along these routes would be very welcome.
thanks all


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Zaskar,

Like you I am nerous about children around my RV. They cost alot of money and we love them. That is other peoples children. Mine has been brought up to respect other peoples property and on camp sites their space, she has only been RVing in our case 2 yrs. but she is 6 and will not go on a pitch if not asked, is not loud around site and respects other people are having a rest and are on holiday. I wish I could say to her grown ups had the same respect to fellow campers. But I can't because I cannot count how many times I have been disturbed by adult campers who think it is personally acceptable to make lots of noise late night and don't think of anyone else. Sorry your not a parent, Kids can be great and to give them fresh air and outdoors and exercise has to be good, it's like anything they only do what they are taught. I wish some parents years ago taught some campers resect then maybe my family might get a peaceful nights sleep. 

Why don,t camp sites throw off campers that don't care be it kids or grown ups. My family won't be one of them.

We all have the right to peace , nature and good company be you 6 or 66.



Lampie


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Travel advice for France*

Hi Hettiehymer
We have been on holiday or working in France for each of the last 50 years and still have seen just a tiny part of it.
The best advice we can give you is not to look for an end destination so much as an evolving route. At this time of year there will be a lot of blanks as many facilities will not be open yet but there will be enough for your purposes. Keep as near sea level as you can as we have been frozen up in mid April in the Massif Central and been cold and downhearted in the rain at Cannes in May. Don't be too hung up on finding Aires as we have always found that there are loads of tiny camping sites where the facilities are minimal (some would say crude) but the sites are usually much more secure and quiet and cost very little. The Caravan Club Site guide or one of the many others is pretty well all you need. We have pulled up for a night in an orchard and stayed for three weeks because the site was handy for a good area and the company was good. We paid the equivalent of about £3 per night.
Make your first call at the Tourist Information Office anywhere you might stay - Look for a big capital I. It is very rare for them not to speak good English and they are almost always very knowledgable and helpful. Ask them what goes on in the area and the events over the next few days. We have found everything from Joan of Arc celebrations to Jazz festivals, Food fairs and wine making demonstrations to Motor museums, Cave dwellings to wonderful chateau. We never find that we have a good guide book for the place we want to stay for a while.
You are going to be out of your own country so why not take the chance to do all of those things you would never think of doing at home - visit an art gallery, try the wine on the farm and ask the wine maker's help in learning what are the important points to look for, tapestry or carpet making - they will all be delighted to help you and we find after all of the years we have been visiting there is never a day goes by that we don't have a brand new experience.
Nobody can tell you where to go and it is up to you to drop some of your inhibitions and be prepared to try whatever is on offer.
How we envy you starting out on this great journey.
Enjoy
Pam and Alan.


----------

